# Shrimp question



## Babyjae (Feb 13, 2015)

What's your favourite shrimp?


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

At the moment I am all over Caridina babaulti and Indian Zebras.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

White Crystal Bees and Royal Blue Tigers....and Tigers of any king


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

King Kong Panda & Blue rili


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Babyjae said:


> What's your favourite shrimp?


Hum That's a good question.

But I would say Tibees, Taitibees and Pinto from my Own projects since I developped locally them all.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

cherry and yellow.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

My fave is black and white tibees


----------



## shrimp76 (Nov 24, 2014)

yellow neo and blue velvet


----------

